# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy >  >  Wanting to sign up for a DILD course?

## Xvaiuer

I'm sort of good at LD's, I'd say I have 3 on a good week. On a scale of 1-10 Im probably a 2 or 3. I want to sign up for a DILD course.. How do I?

----------


## Kraom

The DILD thread in the DV academy. DILD
Also take a look at this before signing up http://www.dreamviews.com/dild/130559-introduction.html

----------


## gab

> I'm sort of good at LD's, I'd say I have 3 on a good week. On a scale of 1-10 Im probably a 2 or 3. I want to sign up for a DILD course.. How do I?



Hi,

you don't need to sign up. On this page click on a blue "make new thread" button on top left and make a thread titled Xvaiuer's workbook. Write in it about your practice - do you RC, have a dream journal... and tell me what you would like help with. That's it. See you soon, if you decide to join.

----------

